# Needed: Resident Builder To Make 12" to 10" Baffle Adapter



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I've posted in the classifieds section, but I'm thinking that most amp/cabinet builders don't hang out there. Anyway, I'm looking for someone to make me two 12" to 10" speaker baffle adapters. MojoTone sells them, but after shipping and exahcnage I'm looking at a little over $100. I'd much rather keep the money local. Let me know if someone can help!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Found. Thanks to Pete at @PTWamps


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Happy to help out, Fogdart! I've built converters previously for another member here. No reason to pay Mojotone prices when half of it ends up exchange rate, extra shipping and possibly duty.


----------



## PTWamps (Aug 5, 2016)

Project completed and sent... not the speakers to be used, just some test speakers that have standard dimensions and hole spacing. 
























Here's an earlier one I did for another forum member: 15" to 12" for a Traynor cabinet:


----------

